# Mercury 25hp clamp bracket screw



## lawnservice321 (May 23, 2010)

I'm looking for a thumb screw for the transom clamp bracket if anyone has one or knows where to get one for a good price. The motor is a 96' 25hp short shaft manual start
thanks


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Any marine junkyard


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's your part number, now you just have to do some price searching

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury-outboard/parts/368_180.cfm

I've had to replace a few over the years. Easy repair.


----------



## lawnservice321 (May 23, 2010)

thanks for that, 25$ is the cheapest i've seen so far.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Unfortunate but true !

I just payed $45.00 for 2 screws and a decal for a 6 Hp Yamaha


----------



## lawnservice321 (May 23, 2010)

Yes i've noticed all the websites want at least 10$ for shipping so i'm looking at about $35 for one thumb screw! lol I dont think there is a marine junkyard around here anywhere.


----------



## lawnservice321 (May 23, 2010)

I'm still looking for the thumb screw if anyone has any more sources on where to get one. thanks


----------



## lawnservice321 (May 23, 2010)

Nevermind, I just called boats.net and got it for $23 shipped to my door. Thanks


----------

